# 2007 Hawkeye STI



## lukesaunders91 (May 8, 2011)

Hi :wave:

Thought I would upload a few pictures of my 'Toy' 2007 '57' Subaru Hawkeye STI.:driver:
































































Comments welcome :thumb:

Luke.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Cracking motor! Any mods planned?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning car and colour!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

luv that:argie::thumb:


----------



## lukesaunders91 (May 8, 2011)

squiretolley said:


> Cracking motor! Any mods planned?


Current specs are:

• ECUTEK remap to 340bhp
• Porsche GT3 big brake kit - AP Racing 2 piece disks
• Prodrive PFF7 Alloy wheels with Pirelli P Zero tyres
• AST Coilover suspension
• Bigger front and rear anti roll bars
• Anti lift kit
• Miltek exhaust system with cat bypass
• Miltek downpipe
• Front splitter
• Wind deflector
• Prodrive front and rear mud flaps

I'm currently looking into getting it forged :thumb:


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Stunning motor
Stunning colour
same as mine :thumb:
Has yours the full PPP / DCCD, notice the tailpipe aint ProDrive but looks better in my eyes.
E


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

lukesaunders91 said:


> Current specs are:
> 
> • ECUTEK remap to 340bhp
> • Porsche GT3 big brake kit - AP Racing 2 piece disks
> ...


LOL / Chocolate Pistons ehh
E


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Saw the pics on Scoobynet, looks so clean, not many hawks left like this anymore!!:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - that looks awesome.

Very glossy.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice!


----------



## HLG (Feb 17, 2015)

:thumb:Stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very clean looking motor, and easily the best looking model Subaru have ever made :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Nice:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome motor!

This is one car I have always said I MUST own one day! Love the hawk eye scoobies.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Just wait for the head gasket to go before going forged...should not be too long :spam:

I had a wide track blob eye for 6 years, great cars :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

great car and awesome photos


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that looks nice motor


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Really nice job. Love this car the 4x4 must be very handy in the uk


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning car!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Great pics mate, love these cars, I must own one one day :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very very jealous


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

looks amazing!


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Great looking STI what products did you use to get it looking so good ?
Im currently on my 4th STI awesome cars


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This car is my perfect toy! 

In all seriousness, please PM me when you want to sell this car in a couple of years time! By then I'd hope to have a lovely place to store this and have it as my weekend pleasure car! 

Beautiful car and very well taken care of!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could take photos like yours, stunning.


----------



## -paul (Mar 14, 2014)

Love it! Have a real soft spot for these! Very clean and tidy mate, great job!


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

What a loverly looking, nicely modified, well looked after Impreza. A credit to you. Look after her.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great model but let down by very weak head gaskets and suspension struts. 
I know from experience. &#55357;&#56852;
Gonz.


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Very nice chap...do like the Hawkeyes. You track yours? Owned my Classic for about 8yrs, but now a dedicated trackday toy but also my detailing test bench :driver:


----------



## Scoobycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, what a stunning motor. Love it!


----------



## 182_tom (Aug 4, 2008)

Stunning!! I wish I had the time to make my WR1 look this good


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely Hawkeye... 

Still regret selling my Black Version 4 Sti Type R... Ej22t 2.35 powered... Put a lot of £££££ into it...
Great cars though...


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

same here, could have a bought another car with the money I have spend on my gc8 so far but it's a hobby and a keeper so...
you only live once


----------

